# Gender guesses? 01/31 reveal! :D



## babyvaughan

Our baby 12w4 (measuring 12w5d)
This scan was today, I have another im exactly 2 weeks! Heart rate was 168 BPM
View attachment 834377


----------



## neadyda

I guess boy


----------



## stephaniexx

Boy :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Thanks ladies, this all fun! Are you guesses guessing off the skull theory? or something else! My first pregnancy so Im new to all this! 13 more days until my next scan really hoping they will peak between the legs then! :)


----------



## neadyda

I said boy because your scan looks similar to my youngest sons scan picture


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think boy :blue:


----------



## ellahopesky

boy


----------



## babyvaughan

Love the guessing gets me excited! I really have no preference its our first, and my parents first grandbaby! We decided if at my next scan they don't let us know the gender we will pay for a private scan at 16w2d :)


----------



## Octavia

Boy


----------



## madseasons

Going to go with :blue: also :)


----------



## babyvaughan

WOW! You guys totally have me thinking its a boy now :) Before I just couldn't figure it out everyone was saying girl but I just wasn't sure! Can't wait to update you guys!


----------



## peaches87

I think boy :) 
Also our dates are so close! I'm 12 weeks 6 days today and having a gender scan on the 20th =D


----------



## babyvaughan

peaches87 said:


> I think boy :)
> Also our dates are so close! I'm 12 weeks 6 days today and having a gender scan on the 20th =D

Wow they are even our scan dates just a day apart lol. 
Mine isn't a "gender scan" but I'm hoping they will look for us because otherwise we are going to pay a private place too at 16w2d!

My fiance bought me heart Doppler and it arrived yesterday we used it last night and after breakfast this morning I got to listen to baby hb again! :) 
Still high heartbeat it was 160!


----------



## hopeful_ttc

BOY!


----------



## peaches87

babyvaughan said:


> peaches87 said:
> 
> 
> I think boy :)
> Also our dates are so close! I'm 12 weeks 6 days today and having a gender scan on the 20th =D
> 
> Wow they are even our scan dates just a day apart lol.
> Mine isn't a "gender scan" but I'm hoping they will look for us because otherwise we are going to pay a private place too at 16w2d!
> 
> My fiance bought me heart Doppler and it arrived yesterday we used it last night and after breakfast this morning I got to listen to baby hb again! :)
> Still high heartbeat it was 160!Click to expand...

We should keep each other posted along the way ;) 
Yeah I'm going to a private 3d/4d scan to find out the gender earlier ;) 
Oh a doppler would be cool, I'm thinking about purchasing one :)


----------



## mlb615

Boy too for me!


----------



## babyvaughan

Really hoping we find out at our scan Monday!! Either I will update with picture! Were both so convinced it's a boy that if we see girl parts I will be in shock lol.


----------



## sg0720

I think it's a girl from the heart rate being in the 160s


----------



## babyvaughan

sg0720 said:


> I think it's a girl from the heart rate being in the 160s

lol! My MIL & SIL are convinced its a girl for that reason lol.

Your first Girl vote lol! :D


----------



## babyvaughan

12 Votes for :blue:
1 Vote for :pink:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:blue:


----------



## babyvaughan

Scan tomorrow wooohoo! If we dont find out then we will for sure find out Jan 31st :D
We went out and bought some boy clothes today (we had a lot of girl stuff bought) lol. 
Carters has a great return policy so we can exchange the clothing for whichever! 

Thanks for making this fun! If anyone wants add in go ahead :D


----------



## capegirl7

Boy!


----------



## babyvaughan

Didn't get to find out today but we for sure get to on Jan 31st! Babies HB was 165 today


----------



## bsmalmasm

im not sure lol heartbeat sounds like girl but pic looks like boy so im going with first thought boy..but my two girl had the same heartbeat 165 and up, with this pregnancy the heartbeat has been like 140 and they said girl but im not convinced lol goodluck :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Yeah the HB threw me off to but then I read several people with boys but ahh I just can't wait 9 more!! :D


----------



## babyvaughan

This next week needs to fly by I just am so excited!!! The feeling of knowing is going to be crazy I know my fiance and I are going to be talking each other ears off the drive home about all our ideas! Tonight we went and looked at some baby gear for ideas! 
Anymore guesses are welcome! I'm excited to get to update you all soon!


----------



## babytots

I would say boy too x


----------



## babyvaughan

View attachment 839925


This is from 13 weeks doc forgot to give it to me I got it at my 14 week appt. The amblical cord is going between the legs and the legs are streched out baby was kicking but I thought it would be fun to add! 
5 more sleeps until I find out :)


----------



## Dolly nurse

Girl !!!!!


----------



## babyvaughan

16 boy votes, 3 girl votes! 3 days left woohoo! :D


----------



## babers

I say girl from the skull shape


----------



## Vika

Looks boyish! Congratulations :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Boy x


----------



## babyvaughan

Well I'm a mommy to a BOY!!! :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Pinkglitterx

Congrats!! x


----------



## neadyda

Congratulations xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------

